# What was the last DVD Extra you watched?



## Doctorthingit

*What was the last DVD Extra(s) you watched?*

For me, it was the trailer to Madhouse (1974)


----------



## Zombie-F

I'm usually not one who cares too much for DVD extras. I did watch the first two Evil Deads with the commentary on and watched all of their extras once.

I think the last one I watched though, had to be the extras for House of 1000 Corpses.

"Tiny ****ed a stump!" Hyuk hyuk.


----------



## Sinister

I watch them when I have the time. Usually, it's months before I get around to them.

The last ones I watched were for the Killer Uncut Version of *American Psycho.*


----------



## Blackwidow

I just watched the extras for Day of the Dead...gotta love Romero and Savini.


----------



## Zombie-F

Now that you mention it Blackwidow, I think that the Day of the Dead extras may be the last ones I watched. I remember watching them when the Divimax version came out last year. The extras on that disc are actually worth watching.


----------



## Sinister

I, too watched those not too long ago. In fact, I watched the movie itself yesterday. How eerie that Black Widow brought it up. :zombie:


----------



## Doctorthingit

Trailers for Uzumaki and Theater of Blood. Then a behind-the-scenes interview with the main star of Uzumaki.


----------



## Blackwidow

Sinister said:


> I, too watched those not too long ago. In fact, I watched the movie itself yesterday. How eerie that Black Widow brought it up. :zombie:


I'm psychic! Actually it's more like psychotic :googly:


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

I like watching them, though I will admit that I fall asleep watching a lot of them. (I usually watch them in bed anyway.)


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away

Rocky Horror with the audio commentary


----------



## GothicCandle

i love dvd extras!!!! whats the point of DVDs if you can't have extras? The last extra i watched was the japanese voice acters interviews on the first "Ah my goddess" dvd.


----------



## Lilly

Actually the last dvd extras I watched was the HauntForum one.


----------



## ubzest

not tellin... but I always watch the extras, especially the blooper stuff.


----------



## slimy

Zombie-F said:


> I'm usually not one who cares too much for DVD extras. I did watch the first two Evil Deads with the commentary on and watched all of their extras once.
> 
> I think the last one I watched though, had to be the extras for House of 1000 Corpses.
> 
> "Tiny ****ed a stump!" Hyuk hyuk.


I watched Evil Dead with the commentary on last night. While I was putting wire in mini bluckies ala Ghostess. Putting skeletons together, watching Evil Dead. The season is almost upon us!


----------



## DRoZ

Last extras I watched were the Spaced series dvds.


----------



## Revenant

Last extras I watched were from... ummmmmmm... Fargo I think. I love the Coen brothers.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

DRoZ said:


> Last extras I watched were the Spaced series dvds.


How was that? I really enjoyed 'Shaun of the Dead' and 'Hot Fuzz'. I also like watching British comedies in general.


----------

